# If you got the chance...



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

If you got the chance to ride ANY horse (dead or alive) which one would it be? I would choose either Secretariat, Dash For Cash, or Fallon Taylor's horse Chuck Taylor!


----------



## Fear The Tree (Feb 12, 2012)

Sea Biscuit!


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

Roxy aka Wizards Baby Doll.... That would be amazing!

R.I.P Roxy


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Secretariat, Man O' War, Big Ben, Hickstead


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Secretariat winning the Belmont stakes by 31 lengths to win the triple crown. Come on now, who wouldn't???!!!! Riding a part of history. And the fictional horse I would want to ride would be Pegasus, for obvious reasons, lol.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Tortillas or Fuego!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Ahlerich






Totilas





But above all else, if I could do anything that would be the ne plus ultra, is to become accepted as a student at the Spanish Riding School of Vienna.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd have to choose from Black Jack, Sgt. Reckless, Comanche, and Figure.


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

oh also Secretariat that would be an amazing rush!


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

From top ranked:
1: Zenyatta!
2. Man O' War
3. Secretariat
4. Go Man Go 
5. Hickstead
6. Jet Deck
7. Forego


Most of all, I wish I could ride my heart horse one more time...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Fuego!


Yeah, he's an amazing mover too.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wizards Baby Doll (Roxy)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh yea of course Buck from Bonanza and Gunsmoke


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

In no particular order:
Phar Lap
Makybe Diva
Black Caviar
Hickstead
Big Ben


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Calypso from the Black Stallion show filmed where I live


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hickstead would be an incredible horse ride, though - I'm sure I wouldn't be able to ride him 0.0001% as well as Eric could. 

Also - Phar Lap or Black Caviar, the rush would be incredible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Secretariat winning the Belmont stakes by 31 lengths to win the triple crown. Come on now, who wouldn't???!!!! Riding a part of history. And the fictional horse I would want to ride would be Pegasus, for obvious reasons, lol.


As fictional horses go Sleipnir the Norse God Odin's 8 legged horse. Real horses Sea Biscuit, Man-o-War or a young Three Bars.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

theodore o'connor!!!


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd like to ride my mare's sire, Bask Flame.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Hickstead, umm, barbaro, seabiscuit, pharlap, hidalgo!


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Charlie The Unicorn!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I love and would love to ride:

Smart Little Lena

Shining Spark

RC Fancy Step

Chic Please

Mindy or Diez of Clinton Anderson's horses simply because, WOW those are some trained horses, lol.

My mare's sire and dam so I know which one she got her incredible smarts from!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

oh yea I forgot Hidalgo


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Donnerhall


I wouldn't want to ride Totilas, I think I'd be bounced out of the saddle of thrown on in about 2 strides. That horse is increadibly hot, sensitive and coupled with those paces.... I'd pay money to see anyone other than an ultra professional get on him!!!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would def love to run Scamper, Stingray, and Hot Shot.
And who would not have wanted to try ole Roxy out one time? She looked like she was a dream to ride.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

HicksteadHollywood Dunit
Colonials Smoking Guns


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This guy. My heart horse and premiere riding buddy for 21 years. I'd give just about anything to ride out with him once more.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Neither among those famous ones. Because most likely I wouldn't appreciate it anyway giving my level of riding (and I don't want to feel disappointed). And just to tell everyone I sat on world famous horse? Nah, that's not for me as I don't care really. 

SR, I very much agree with you: I'd prefer to have back my very own animal I loved.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

1. Marengo - Napoleon's Arabian War Horse.
2. Bucephalus - Alexander the Great's Horse
3. Mister Midnight Nic - Reining Champ
4. One more healthy day with a couple of my past horses doing what we both loved. Especially jumping Sky off the cliffs bareback into the old swimming hole!
I wouldn't mind being 15 again either!


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

If I coukd ride them to their full potential it would be Hickstead, Theodore o'connor, Trigger, and Hidalgo.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Assuming I had the skill to ride any of them: Whizzard's Baby Doll, Man'o'War, Secretariat, Zenyatta...

I don't think I'd get very far, though. You can't go very fast on a dead horse


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

*(No particular order)*

The horse that played Hidalgo (TJ)

Authentic

McKinlaigh

Teddy O'Connor

Smarty Jones

Kings Temptress

Hickstead

Blue Hors Matine

any horse trained by Stacy Westfall

Bold Ruler


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I would like to ride any of my three TWHs again, Flame, Red, and Sin. They've all passed now, but if I could...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

One horse for me. Milton.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't even begin to name them all... Chasin Firewater, PC Frenchmans Hayday, Top Deck, Dash for Cash, Jet Deck, Easy Jet, Zenyatta, Peptoboonsmal, One Time Pepto, Sun Frost, Reminic, Whizzards Baby Doll, Dash Ta Fame, Doc's Hickory, Miss Fortunes Fool, Fillinic, Man O War, Secretariat, Bold Ruler, Rocket Wrangler, HotShot, Barbaro, Stingray, Dillion, Bully Bullion, HM Cornerstone, Dual Rey, High Brow Cat, Peppy San Badger, Blue Valentine, many many more..... lol I'd be a busy girl if I had the chance to ride those horses..


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

Black Caviar (yes another vote to the Ozzie speed queen!) I'd be happy with just a trot up. 

Horses like her are 1 in a million! whaat is she at now? 18 of 18?

As for Dash for Cash (aus) I've rode him and he is brat at best.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

War Admiral
Conchise [Little Joe's] horse


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Neither among those famous ones. Because most likely I wouldn't appreciate it anyway giving my level of riding (and I don't want to feel disappointed). And just to tell everyone I sat on world famous horse? Nah, that's not for me as I don't care really.
> 
> SR, I very much agree with you: I'd prefer to have back my very own animal I loved.


Gotta agree. I'd do anything to be able to ride Hugo again, he was wonderful to ride and put his heart into it. I always knew that something was wrong, if he gave any resistance at all. Can just hope that I enjoy riding Billy just as much when the time comes!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Red Rum, Kauto Star, Milton, Big Star, Valegro, Don't Push It are a few of the famous horses I wouldn't mind sitting on.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Teddy O'Connor! (I'm pretty sure Hickstead would have eaten me alive lol).


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

One more that I would love to ride:

Oxidado. 

But only if I had Pedro Torres' core and seat. The man is a machine. And Oxidado is the most awesome example of collection put to work.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Blue Hors Matine
Seldom Seen


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

PharLap no doubt about it. I'm terrified of heights, and speed - but I would live through both to go belting across a long field on him. 










OR

Totalis.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Totilas or Whizards Baby Doll


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

There was a TB in 1983 named Timely Writer. He always started way off the pace and then came up with this massive ground closing stride. I'd love to experience that kind of momentum. 

Other acceptable rides would be Cigar, Ruffian, Yagli or Blue Hors Mantine.


----------



## loveshorses79 (Feb 15, 2012)

I would want to ride Lady from the movie 'Hot to Trot". She was my dream horse as a teen. So beautiful! Also, Widfire from the series "wildfire" and my favorite horse at the stable I volunteer at, his name is Duster and he his so sweet and beautiful but off limits  I don't even know who owns him. There are so many I could list lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

There's so many! I'd have to say my first pick would be my gpa's deceased stud's sire, Poco Dell. One look at him on a cow gives me goosebumps and daydream about what a ride he must have been. Too bad we were a few generations apart, my grandfather did have the pleasure of meeting him when he purchased Doc.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Hollywood Dunit


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Id love to ride Dont Look Twice. Id probably like riding her more than her sire High Brow Cat.

Peptoboonsmal would be cool. But id rather ride his momy Royal Blue Boon. That would be one hell of a ride!!

And I miss riding my old stud. One more ride on him would be great. Sonitas Cadillac.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

A Good Machine
John Simon
Rip City Zip
Brentina
Hickstead
Teddy O Connor


----------



## loveshorses79 (Feb 15, 2012)

My sister wants me to say the black stallion for her choice. I also want to add the horse on my avatar! I found this pic and the horse is just soooo beautiful!!


----------



## DingDong (Feb 20, 2012)

The Black Stallion, Man O'War and Phar Lap.


----------



## CattanWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

If I was capable enough, Totilas (like everyone else in the horsey world) or le mighty Quidam De Revel. Quadrillo (my warmbloods sire) also comes pretty high high on the list. I also dream of attempting a jump or 10 with the Danish Warmblood stallion my best friend got to work with over the summer (otherwise known as that ******** 2 year old that jumped a 1m80 electric fence to get at a **** dressage mare that wasn't even in season) now he's all grown up, starting to compete and up for sale, (I'm not prepared to pay the 95k to buy him however!)


----------



## Mythical (Nov 23, 2011)

Keltec Salinero

Opposition Buzz

Supreme Rock

Milton though I'd be too starstruck to do more than sit there!!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Brenda Mays' Jethro & Dora

Bozo, Hotshot, Scamper, Rocky, Frenchmans Guy, Dolly....


----------

